# Hello from NYC



## Black6x (Jun 29, 2011)

Just making my introduction post.  I'm in NYC and came across the site while subject searching in Google.

I currently train in To-Shin Do / Ninjutsu.  Originally started in 1997, but fell off of regular training in 2000 due to military service.  During my military time, I did some training in  Systema, and was Army Level 1 Combatives Instructor certified.  Currently, I work in Law Enforcement.

I recently returned to regular training, deciding to go back to Ninpo-taijutsu because it had served me very well over the years.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome to Martial Talk and happy posting. We welcome LEO's for their knowledge, experience and feedback. 

Be sure to check out our search engine which can help you find posts (over 1 million I theenk) related to MA-SD subjects and various arts and non-MA subjects as well. 

Enjoy your stay.

Just out of curiosity what is the significance of Black6x??


----------



## seasoned (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome aboard, enjoy the site.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your contributions.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jun 30, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## ptr (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey ! Hi from another New-Yorker !


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jul 3, 2011)

Fellow LEO here. Welcome to MT.

James


----------



## Black6x (Jul 30, 2011)

So, so the significance of the name was from when I was at the military academy.  My Junior Year, we were doing a tank simulation exercise with some Army program, and I was selected to be the commander of the "good guys", which was the black team.  So when the Major running the exercise, asked who the commanders were and I raised my hand, he said "You're my black commander".  Because I'm also African American, and the only one there at the time, a buddy on mine on the team thought it was hilarious. He was Vietnamese, and not PC at all, and I really liked that about him.

In the military, the commander is designated in call sign by the designation ending in "6", making me "Black 6".  My friend also thought it funny every time I was called on the radio.  For the next two years, he would regularly call me that.

At some point, when I decided to change my user name (which used to be Ninja981, guess why ) I decided to go with that, since it's all that I could think of.


----------



## MAist25 (Jul 30, 2011)

Haha thats a great story man. Im an Army ROTC Cadet right now, gonna be commissioned in less than 2 years if all goes as planned. And a fellow New Yorker as  well, its good to have you on board!


----------



## jiujitsumonkey (Jul 30, 2011)

welcome aboard!
any fellow new yorkers interested in training at a cost free dojo, message me.  The style is koyru uchinadi and my sensei always welcomes those looking to train hard and consistantly.


----------



## black_tiger (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome aboard from a fellow NYer and Army vet!


----------

